# NOT ready yet!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

This cold weather just keeps hanging on, so it has kept my fishing fever in check. The river is up & muddy & I am an ole guy so needs to warm up for these ole bones to work better. I hope thing do improve by April, not sure how I will be using my brother's boat as yet either. Not very easy to handle by oneself as my litte boat was.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The fever is getting to me bad Norb! I am planning on heading out on Saturday so hoping the fish will bite. We have a tournament on the 29th out of Schmidt so going to try and do a little pre-fishing. I am usually off on Thursdays and don't always have someone to fish with so lmk if you are able to get out sometime on a Thursday and we can try and make that happen.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I look forward to wetting a line with you. Good luck in the tournament. I will be sending you a PM. Norb


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Same here, i cant believe the water is still only 35 degrees! Our ponds are still frozen!


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Fishdealer04 where is your tourney out of , what pool will you be fishing?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Next weekend is the SW Ohio Catfish club tourney near Cinci in the Markland Pool but I heard the Army Corps were thinking of renaming the pool to the "Cat-less" pool....

Salmonid


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

C J Hughes said:


> Fishdealer04 where is your tourney out of , what pool will you be fishing?


Like Mark said it is a SWOCC tourney. Schmidt boat ramp down by Cincinnati.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Good luck to you guys it looks like you may have good weather for your tourney.


----------

